# Cant get my Logi z5500 speakers out of MUTE mode



## oggmeista (Oct 30, 2011)

Damn nobody here has a clue how to help me?

surely there must be other things I haven't tried yet other than a re-install...?.

please I need some feedback

cheers


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2011)

you may want to look here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57985

you may find the solution easy, but that is where everyone who would know put their information.


----------



## oggmeista (Oct 30, 2011)

Thx

Well it did instruct me on how to re-set the system and I tried that and I did see the LCD flash and display the firmware version (2.09)

But no sound..and MUTE is still displayed... Im thinking now that because there is also no sound when I connect my headphones DIRECTLY to the PC and the functions work on the pod .. there is no problem with the pod but ..I suspected that much before anyway  (it's in the post)  However I have tried both my sound cards/devices on the pc and still no sound ,so it doesnt look like there is a fault with the sound card either

what else could I do ???  im thinking settings... I forgot to mention but one thing I did already check was that the sound had been enabled in the microsoft services screen

Is this problem completely unique to me??

cheers


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't have the kit, so honestly I am clueless about the Z5500 setup and operation.


----------



## oggmeista (Oct 30, 2011)

SRY there has been a problem with the spam filter which looks like it has just effected my post...(just my luck)  Ill have to completely remake this thread please dont ignore me I really need some help

thx all


----------



## oggmeista (Oct 31, 2011)

Having already needed to re-install about 6-7x  I thought id try and find another solution to this problem where at least I find out what went wrong not just for me but for anybody else who came across this problem  hoever i hate waiting.And as from the problem I was experiencing I strongly thought that neither the sound devices (cards)  nor the speakers where at fault and obviousley I had re-installed the drivers I figured the problem was with a file somewhere possibly in the registery

So I re-installed the OS for the upteenth time for one reason or another and  now its all working perfectly again

So this wont of helped anybody as that course of action is standard procedure when all else fails


mods you can now close this thread


----------

